# Iphone webcam in OBS



## puzzlepuzzle (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry for my bad English, but I need help.

I used my Iphone camera as a webcam for live (on Twitch). I connected the iphone via USB to the Mac and then on OBS: 
1. I added device capture
2..I chose Iphone.
3. I transmitted well.

 While I transmitting for an hour, the time on my iPhone had changed! and it was connected to wi-fi with your wi-fi symbol, but in reality iPhone was in airplane mode. I'm worried, is it safe to stream with iphone without app but via OBS?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mano1979 (Feb 9, 2021)

Have a look at http://obs.ninja It works much easyer. Nothing to install it just works. You have a little bit of latency though.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Feb 10, 2021)

puzzlepuzzle said:


> Sorry for my bad English, but I need help.
> 
> I used my Iphone camera as a webcam for live (on Twitch). I connected the iphone via USB to the Mac and then on OBS:
> 1. I added device capture
> ...



Yes.. You are OK.   You will probably have better success with just the iPhone without a paid camera app.  Full Screen Cam seems to work best for this approach.


----------



## puzzlepuzzle (Feb 10, 2021)

Mano1979 said:


> Have a look at http://obs.ninja It works much easyer. Nothing to install it just works. You have a little bit of latency though.


Thanks! it's good idea!


----------



## puzzlepuzzle (Feb 11, 2021)

thomaslfessler said:


> Yes.. You are OK.   You will probably have better success with just the iPhone without a paid camera app.  Full Screen Cam seems to work best for this approach.


Ok It's safe! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## thewitt (Feb 11, 2021)

I've use the iPhone as camera with most of the app options and prefer the OBS Phone app from Loft Labs in the app store to all of the other options. It's very stable and not that expensive.

Good luck.


----------

